

PyCharm 1.5 Released - now with Django Template Debugging - amirrustam
http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/whatsnew/

======
dogonwheels
PyCharm also has excellent JavaScript support:
[http://www.jetbrains.com/editors/javascript_editor.jsp?ide=p...](http://www.jetbrains.com/editors/javascript_editor.jsp?ide=pycharm)

This, the IDE's cross platform support and the IdeaVIM plugin have basically
converted me back to an IDE toting developer again.

~~~
mathrawka
Does it support coffeescript (indirectly or directly)?

~~~
jkbr
<https://github.com/netzpirat/coffee-brew>

------
yesimahuman
The template debugging looks awesome. I wonder if there is a project that
provides django template debugging as a stand alone thing? I don't see myself
ever moving from vim to Jetbrains.

~~~
bokchoi
As a former vim user myself, if you do use IntelliJ or PyCharm I can recommend
using the IdeaVIM plugin:

<http://plugins.intellij.net/plugin/?id=164>

~~~
rufugee
O rly? Have you actually used it? I tried for months while using RubyMine. The
IdeaVIM plugin was one of the reasons I was ultimately driven back to regular
vim...the inconsistencies and bugs were pretty bad...to the extent that some
things like undo would lose your changes completely (i.e., no redo). I really
wanted to like RubyMine/IntelliJ/IdeaVIM, but the bugs were a deal killer.
Coupled with the fact that many were known issues and there was no commitment
to fix them and my choice to go back to vim was easy.

I should note that the vim support in netbeans and eclipse was just about
flawless. It's a shame IntelliJ couldn't steal/adapt one of those projects to
work within its IDE set.

~~~
bokchoi
Yes, rly. Of course I have actually used it -- I use it daily. I wouldn't
recommend it otherwise.

I find the small bugs in IdeaVIM well worth the added bonus of using IntelliJ
over using vim alone or using netbeans or eclipse. I fiddled with eclim and
jbvi and other vim-ish things, but IntelliJ really is the best Java IDE IMHO.

~~~
rufugee
So do U and CTRL+R now properly undo and redo? When I used it, if you used U
to undo, there was simply no way to ever redo anything...

~~~
dogonwheels
What platform are you on? My windows install seems to be prone to odd keyboard
collisions, but mac is fine.

------
amirrustam
Aside from all the goodness and awesomeness that comes with PyCharm, I would
like to say I've noticed faster program startup with 1.5 with respect to
1.2.1. So I'm glad features are not the only thing being added with this
release.

With respect to the Vim vs PyCharm Discussion. I think Vim is great. It's
fast, light, and you can customize the hell of it (if you're patient). With
that said PyCharm is also great. After you start it up, it is also fast, and
you can also do a whole bunch of customizations. At the end of the day, I'm
gonna use the tool that is going make me more productive. For me that tool is
PyCharm. Now I know some of you are just as productive on Vim, and more power
to you guys. However, I would say it would be reasonable to assume that most
of the population (of programmers that is) would be more productive through
the extensive set of tools that have been so thoughtfully implemented into
PyCharm. So my advice is to use the app that makes you crank out good clean
code the fastest. I also recommend for everyone to at least give PyCharm a
test drive by using the trial, specially if you are a Django developer.

------
djd
Could some one please elaborate on vim Vs PyCharm? I mean pros and cons?

~~~
mathrawka
I thought of asking the same question, but decided to do some googling.

Found this interesting review by Guido:
<https://profiles.google.com/gvanrossum/posts/CGh9MoWU53V>

Overall, it seems to be a great editor for doing work in Python. I have been
using vim as my main code editor for C++, Python, Ruby, PHP for nearly 10
years and it is hard for me to imagine leaving vim.

But no one says you can't use PyCharm and vim together. What I mean is that,
when I am sitting down to work on some code having PyCharm seems great. But
when I just need to make some quick edits, then vim can be used. In the end,
the results of our work is just text chunks that are in a DVCS.

I think I will give the 30-day free trial a shot to see how it works compared
to my vim setup (using <https://github.com/astrails/dotvim> as a base for my
current vim seutp btw). And I recommend you to just give it a shot and see how
it works for you and your workflow.

